# Bob Sikes produced



## surfhunter (Mar 20, 2010)

Last night i went to bob sikes( beach side) with a couple of my buddies and rigged up with some live shrimp. we caught a bunch of whiting and white trout. they were all decent size and i hooked up on somethin big but then was broke off. we tried fishin for some big reds but no luck. we caught 12 fish total mostly whiting. we might try again tonight. hope this helped someone out.

tight lines everybody!!








here are some of them


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

good report and nice redX


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 26, 2010)

> *jaster (3/25/2010)*good report and nice redX


Thanks for the report....



I didn't even get to see the famous red X.


----------



## theredsreaper (Jan 30, 2010)

good report how much did that red x weigh , it looks about a half a pound :clap good job


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

I also agree,Bob Sikes produced for me as well last night.A lot better than Brokaloosa.But I did catch a flounder off the Destin bridge via Gulp shrimp jigged on the bottom.Sheepshead were there too but not interested in eating,left there around 4pm and went to Bob Sikes where the white trout massacre started.I also tried for a redfish with no luck BUT a guy next to me did land a nice red and also a sailcat.Get out there guys it's pickin up!!!


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice catch there, truckin&fishin......

I rarely caught flounders with jigs since I don't really have that kind of patience. I assume you have to jig it bouncing off the bottom very slowly?


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey thanks for the props f-knots. Nor do I have the patience for jigging but it was the only thing I had left in the arsenal and your right,just jig up and down,bouncing off the bottom worked.I was reeling the jig up towards the surface when I saw it shoot up and snag it.


----------

